# [Regular Season Game 21] Houston Rockets vs. Cleveland Cavaliers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(11-9)/(15-6)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, December 9, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Williams / Parker / James / Hickson / O'Neal*


_*Preview*_


> The Cleveland Cavaliers' 13-game winning streak against Western Conference opponents is over.
> 
> One night after seeing it snapped, they must pay a visit to the club that dealt them the final loss before that streak.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I love Shane's new aggressive attitude.

I see we are starting to turnover the ball.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Great move by Mike Brown. Now when the Cavs lose it's not his fault because he got ejected.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Rockets starting to shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Lead seems to be safe by now.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Another great victory over a top 10 opponent, Go Rockets.
Huge game for Ariza and Brooks 53points combined.
Great defense by Battier on *dancing* LeBron.
Tremendous effort,Make me a proud to be a Rockets fan.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Ariza outplaying Lebron...... 

still don't confuse him with the previous #1


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 95, Cleveland 85*
> 
> Cleveland could have had this game. The Cavs forced Houston into just 16 third-quarter points, the sort of post-halftime shutdown job that you usually get from championship-level squads. Problem was, the Cavs turned it over nine times in that 12-minute span.
> 
> ...


BDL


----------

